# rb26 engine weight



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi all,

just wondering if anyone knows roughly what the weight of the rb26 engine is with ancillaries would be!??

cheers
Iain


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

have a look at this thread. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104706-fully-dressed-rb26-engine-gearbox-weight.html


----------

